# When does 9-week disqualification period start?



## maxwl (19 Apr 2007)

Hi
I will shortly be leaving my present employment and hope to be commencing a new permanent position within 2-3 weeks. Although this is not 100% definite.

I do not intend to apply for Job-seeker's benefit. In any case I would not be eligible for payments as I am leaving voluntarily and do not intend to be un-employed for 9 weeks.

But....just in case...If it does happen that I am still un-employed after 9 weeks, Does this 9-week period commence when I leave my current employmet or when I actually apply for benefit?

Obviously, if the period starts from when I apply, then I really should apply as soon as I leave.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## gipimann (19 Apr 2007)

The disallowance will apply from the date you make application for Jobseeker's benefit - as you correctly say, if you don't sign on and the new job doesn't materialise, you could still be caught for a period of disallowance.


----------



## tomred1 (20 Apr 2007)

The disallowance will apply from the day you leave your job, not when you apply. The period of disqualification may only be imposed from date that the person lost his/her employment.


----------



## gipimann (20 Apr 2007)

Apologies for my post which seems to be incorrect.   Thanks tomred for the clarification.

Am I right in saying that if a person doesn't make the claim immediately the commencement of a disqualification may vary depending on what the person did in the intervening weeks?   For example, left work voluntarily and went on a 3-week holiday and then signed on...would the disqualification commence on date of application or date of leaving employment (as they weren't available for work during the first 3 weeks)?


----------



## maxwl (20 Apr 2007)

Thanks for your replies guys.

Tomred. I assume you are quoting from some offical document there.

Can you tell me where I'd fine that.

Thanks again


----------



## ClubMan (20 Apr 2007)

Here?

*PART 4: DISQUALIFICATIONS*


----------



## pooky (21 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Here?
> 
> *PART 4: DISQUALIFICATIONS*


 
*(b) Voluntarily left employment*
_A person may be disqualified for receiving JB for up to 9 weeks from date of leaving employment if s/he has left the employment voluntarily and without just cause._
_'Good cause' is not defined and it is for the Deciding Officer to apply a common sense meaning to the expression in considering the case. _

I am living in the UK but I have a cottage in Ireland that I want to renovate and move into. It will be my principle residence as I do not have property in the UK. I will have to leave my present job to move to Ireland. Would this be considered 'good cause'?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Apr 2007)

It's not your _PPR _if you are living in the _UK _even if you don't own property there.


----------



## pooky (22 Apr 2007)

_It's not your PPR if you are living in the UK even if you don't own property there_.

ClubMan I will be moving to Ireland permanently so will be resident there. I will be available and looking for work but was wondering if I qualify for means tested benefits until I find work.


----------



## deem (10 May 2007)

I thought that to qualify for benefit you must have at least one stamp in Ireland, ie I was under the impression that you had to have moved to IReland for a specific job, and then lost or left that to qualify for benefit.

I would be careful in assuming that you would be entitled to something in Ireland after nine weeks regardless or whether you left by choice

If you are coming to Ireland to do up cottage, will you actually be available for work,


----------

